# why doesnt he like me?



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

ok this is so fustrating, as soon as my hedgehog smells me he balls up and goes crazy hes only been here a week so its expected but i had him out 2day and my dogs jacket was on the bed and h was straight over to it. now surely he has got to be more threatened by a dog


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Aw, hedgehogs don't like or dislike you. They are acting on instinct. They are prey animals in the big scheme of things and as prey they have developed behaviors that are meant to protect themselves, such as balling up so the quills can protect them, hissing to scare off predators, jumping to startle predators, etc.

Since you have only had it for a week, you may want to continue to read this forum under *Behavior* and you will see that they all have an adjustment period. Be patient, they aren't dogs and may never act like the type of animal that seeks out human interaction willingly.

As for the dog jacket, it was just somewhere to hide, most likely. Good luck, it will get better.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Just give him time, some hedgehogs are carefree and will adjust to their new home quickly, some can be stubborn and take a month or more to warm up to you. Bribing with treats can go a long ways, but patience is big key to hedgehog ownership.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Putting a t-shirt that you have worn in his cage can help him to associate your smell with something nice & safe. 
And when you have him out, you can use a blanket or towel to let him hide in. They feel safer sometimes if they're hidden.
Other than that, just continue to be patient. And gentle. And relaxed.


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

If he hisses at you when you're holding him, don't put him down or back in his cage. That's just showing him that doing that produces the result he wants - to be left alone/put down - so he'll remember that for next time. When he does this, keep doing what you're doing. If he does it while you're petting him, keep petting him. He'll eventually figure out it's not getting him anywhere (or grow tired of it). While he probably won't stop doing this entirely, it should lessen over time.


----------



## habs_chick (Jan 23, 2011)

I've had Bobo for 2 months now and he's just started to warm up to my bf and I within the last week or two. It takes time for sure. What we did was put our shirts in his cage, continue to take him out regularly, and keep petting him and talking to him when he gets all hissy. As everyone else has basically already said, have patience and i'm sure you're little hedgie will come around


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Ive had Prick for 2 and a half years now and he still balls up when he smells me. Once I get him out of his cage though he likes to explore and sometimes he just wants to cuddle. It could just be his personality to be independent.


----------

